# a conprehensive CDRW howto for gentoo wintell ide'ers?

## xmorg

CD burning is so confusing!

all i gotta say is you people and your freaking (cdrecord) scsi's!  Im now more confused than ever, In freebsd of course you just use the ide tool burncd, hehe

I have IDE drives.

as root me do the cdrcord -scanbus gets this output.

bash-2.05a# cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord 1.11a34 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

I just love that last message. Somehow it reminds me of MS windows  :Razz: 

I did put scsi CD support and SCSI Emulation into my kernel as well as IDE support. I can mount both of my drives and play DVD's on my system with ogle.  Also my Grun menu.lst has  been appended with the hdc=ide-scsi lines.

what is ide-scsi? is it a module? a device? its not on my system even with the above things in my kernel.

Hint: I am lost, very lost, alot of google search web docs, mention old kernels or /etc/init.d/rc.local witch doesnt exist on my system. Alot of things dont exist on my system  :Razz: 

----------

## TheCoop

ok, lets start from the top:

in kernel config:

```

IDE/ATA etc etc ->->

    <*>SCSI Emulation support

SCSI Support ->

    <*>SCSI Support

    <*>SCSI CDROM support

    <*>SCSI generic support

    No scsi low level drivers

```

If you've got only 1 cdrom drive you can leave ide cdrom support out, but you might as well leave it in

in your /boot/grub/menu.lst:

```
kernel /boot/bzImage <other kernel params here> hdc=scsi
```

 (if hdc is your burner)

change your /etc/devfsd.conf:

```

# Give the cdrw group write permissions to /dev/sg0

# This is done to have non root user use the burner (scan the scsi bus)

REGISTER        ^scsi/host.*/bus.*/target.*/lun.*/generic    PERMISSIONS root.c$

....

# Create /dev/cdrw for the first cdrom on the scsi bus

# (change 'sr0' to suite your setup)

LOOKUP          ^cdrw$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink sr0 cdrw

REGISTER        ^sr0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrw

UNREGISTER      ^sr0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrw

```

reboot, and check your dmesg for something like:

```

hda: 117231408 sectors (60022 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=7297/255/63

hdb: 3173184 sectors (1625 MB) w/128KiB Cache, CHS=787/64/63

hdc: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

ide-cd: passing drive hdd to ide-scsi emulation.

........

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: SAMSUNG   Model: CD-R/RW SW-216B   Rev: Q001

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 32x/32x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

```

if its similar to the above (ie no error msgs) try cdrecord -scanbus again

----------

## Chickpea

I agree with you!  Setting up the cdrw burner is very confusing.  If it were not for the WONDERFUL people on the forums and "Curious" in particular I would still be crying today.

I have only one slight correction in regard to your /boot/grub/menu.lst it should be hdc=ide-scsi (asssuming hdc is your cdrw)

I also disabled ide cdrom support in my kernel since I only have this one cd device. And I compiled the ide-scsi support in the kernel rather than making it a module.

That is all I have to add....

I hope that helps. 

Chickpea

----------

## pjp

 *Chickpea wrote:*   

> it should be hdc=ide-scsi

 I was going to comment on this, but I wasn't completely sure.  I thought I'd read a post that suggested either method worked.

----------

## TheCoop

hdx=scsi wirks for me, i suppose both work

----------

## bos_mindwarp

i just compiled in scsi emulation stuff in kernel, added hdc=ide-scsi hdd=ide-scsi (dvd and cdrw), and rebooted  :Smile: 

my new drives could be used as /dev/sg0 resp. /dev/sg1 in grub for ripping the audio cds.

cdrecord -scanbus shows both drives.

and i am burning with:

cdrecord -dev 0,1,0 etc

no fuss at all really  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Chickpea

Well, I am happy to see it is working for you.     :Wink: 

Happy Burning!

Chickpea

----------

